# Center Brake Light Problem (not the housing this time) on 2018 RS Hatch



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

My hatchback 2018 RS Premier has a big wing, which carries the center brake light. I use the hatch a couple times a week and today noticed the brake light was dangling after loading a few groceries and closing the hatch. Looking inside the wing, I see the brake light housing is held on by two screws through holes that have now cracked. 

Maybe they were over-torqued at the factory or maybe the previous owner suffered the housing crack in the other thread. 

Either way, the wing is designed to do the work and efforts to find enough surface inside the wing to use industrial hook-and-loop fasteners to help support the brake light have been in vain. Ideas welcomed. 

Replacing the wing to carry the brake light seems like a lot of dollars. Pictures of the left and right sides, below.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

My body shop will remove the wing, reenforce these holes and remount the brake light and the wing. I asked about using some black silicone to secure the light in the wing, but he's too much of a perfectionist for that method.

MM


----------

